# Awesome teeshirts!



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Stopped into Hot Topic today to check out their records and found these:


















HAD to get the Bride/Frankie shirt of course...









This is the backside of the tan shirt above...

The Beetlejuice shirt was on clearance for $8.98!
The other two were $19. There was another Bride shirt all by herself, with a bright teal blue in the girl's section, but they didn't have my size.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Holy Moly! I gotta get to Hot Topic! Thanks, FG!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We love going into our local Hot Topic to check out the Halloween-related merchandise, even though we feel we are totally NOT typical of the target age group that patronizes the store

I also wonder if having multiple tattoos and piercings is a requirement for employment at Hot Topic


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I love those!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I may need to get the Beetlejuice T.


----------



## JosePrendes (Jul 14, 2009)

Hot Topic bounces between cheesy teen goth store to having some kick-butt collectibles. Must. Stop. By.


----------



## mysticwitch (Apr 9, 2007)

can be cheesy BUT Hot Topic has a purpose. I saw the Frankenstein shirt when my 16 year old was buying Harry Potter & my 6 year old was oogling skeleton/skull shirts & the devil wears prada. LOOOOved Frank & his Bride


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 19, 2007)

Hmmm, I have only been into hot topic once and they didn't have anything that cool. I would go check them out, but they are in the mall and I try to avoid the mall like the plague. Usually only go at halloween time to see what spencers has.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

maximpakt said:


> Hmmm, I have only been into hot topic once and they didn't have anything that cool.


You can order some of the stuff from online.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh my god I want the beetle Juice one.


----------



## GetScared (Jul 19, 2009)

I actually have that Ghost Busters shirt... it rocks


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Too bad we don't have HT here (well, the only thing I'd buy there IS T-shirts...their "goth" clothing is so poorly made). Maybe I'll email the in-laws and see if they can find me one to bring up when they visit at the end of August.


----------

